
The Next iPhone Will Be the Sixth, Not The Fifth - devirkahan
http://thegeekscompanion.com/home/the-next-iphone-will-be-the-sixth.html
======
shadesandcolour
My money is on "the new iPhone"

~~~
Codhisattva
The opposite of fragmentation.

